# Sex my 4-week & 3-week old chicks!



## Veggan

Okay, folks, it's time for The Weekly Roo Radar Scan.

Spot any young cockerels yet?

Donna the Delaware:



 

Josephine the Black Sex Link (Pretty sure she's a girl  but she's so cute I gotta include her)


 

Claudia the Barred Rock:


 

Zoey the Speckled Sussex:


 

Amelia the Easter Egger:




Ainsley the Easter Egger:


 

And just for fun, my two Easter Eggers (already pictured above) together because they're too gorgeous:


 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Nobody's pinging the roo-dar......Claudia and Josephine are definitely pullets


----------



## Veggan

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Nobody's pinging the roo-dar......Claudia and Josephine are definitely pullets


Oh glad to hear! I was pretty sure Claudia was a pullet, but then her little tiny wattles blushed real red when I was handling her and thought maybe that was the cockerel-red coming through. Yay!


----------



## eggbert420

I thought sex links were sexed by color.


----------



## Veggan

eggbert420 said:


> I thought sex links were sexed by color.



Indeed! Jospehine has been a known girl since day one, because she was an all-black black sex link (no white spot on the head). I just always include her with the rest of the chicks because I don't want her to feel left out...


----------



## eggbert420

Veggan said:


> Indeed! Jospehine has been a known girl since day one, because she was an all-black black sex link (no white spot on the head). I just always include her with the rest of the chicks because I don't want her to feel left out...


----------

